
Tor Attack Could Unmask New Hidden Sites in Under Two Weeks - r721
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/tor-attack-could-unmask-new-hidden-sites-in-under-two-weeks
======
fabulist
I suppose it is prudent, then, that most Hidden Services last less than a day.
(I can't find the talk which is my source, but I'm fairly sure it was
connected to this paper: [http://ieee-
security.org/TC/SP2013/papers/4977a080.pdf](http://ieee-
security.org/TC/SP2013/papers/4977a080.pdf))

